# FR: quelque chose auquel / à laquelle / à quoi



## scandalously in love

Salut - ma question c'est plutôt spécifique.. Voici ma phrase :

j'ai pu vivre *un premier contact*, *quelque chose* à laquelle j'ai toujours voulu  participé.

Si les mots choisis ne functionnent pas ensemble dans ce contexte, laisse cela tomber, car ca c'est pas mon point... 

Ma question, c'est que si j'utilise deux mots comme synonymes -  un masc, une féminine, (en violet et vert ci-dessus) est-ce que je finis ma phrase en accord avec le premier (m) ou la deuxième (f).

Selon moi, je pense que la première phrase est correcte... mais je veux vérifier : 

1.  J'ai pu vivre *un premier contact*, *quelque chose* à laquelle j'ai toujours voulu  participé. (quelque chose à laquelle...)

2.  J'ai pu vivre *un premier contact*, *quelque chose* auquel j'ai toujours voulu  participé.  (un premier contact auquel...)


Merci d'avance !


----------



## jann

Although _chose_ by itself is feminine, _quelque chose_ is a masculine noun. 

I understand your point, however, and I believe the agreement must be made with _quelque chose_, since you are using this word to "summarize" the previous concept.

_J'ai mangé de la tarte aux framboises, à laquelle je n'avais pas goûté avant._
_J'ai pris une part de tarte aux framboises, dessert auquel je n'avais jamais goûté auparavant._


----------



## tilt

Jann is right, but to clearly use _quelque chose_ as a noun, you must write _un _before it:
_ J'ai pu vivre un premier contact, *un quelque **chose auquel* j'ai toujours voulu  particip*er*.

_But it doesn't sound that well because _un quelque chose _usually refers to something not very important.

I would rather rephrase your sentence in:
_ J'ai pu vivre un premier contact, *une chose à laquelle* j'ai toujours voulu  participer.
_


----------



## geostan

Or perhaps even: chose à laquelle (without une).
Or how about, (ce) à quoi?

Cheers!


----------



## tilt

Yes, both would work too.


----------



## arielzeitoun

Bonjour,
est-il correct de dire "c'est quelque chose auquel je n'ai jamais réfléchi"? 
Ou seulement "c'est quelque chose à laquelle je n'ai jamais réfléchi"?
Merci!,
Az


----------



## snarkhunter

... "quelque chose *à quoi*" !

but "une chose _à laquelle_".


----------



## gallhammer

Non. A la rigueur, on pourrait dire "c'est quelque chose *à quoi.*..", mais ce n'est pas bien joli. Préférez "C'est *une chose à laquelle*..."


----------



## kristin44

Entièrement d'accord avec gallhammer, "C'est une chose à laquelle..." est la bonne réponse.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Bonjour,

 Lequel serait mieux?

 "Quelque chose auquel..."

ou

"Quelque chose à quoi..."

dans la phrase "Quelque chose______ un tiers de la population participe."

 Merci


----------



## geostan

I wouldn't use either one, but the second one is in my view incorrect.

I would go with one of the three suggestions made earlier in the thread.


----------



## snarkhunter

geostan said:


> I wouldn't use either one, but the second one is in my view incorrect.


It's pretty strange, because "quelque chose à quoi" is the only way I will ever resort to - and no compromising allowed here! (*)

As a matter of fact, "quelque chose", as a set expression, is *neither masculine, nor feminine*... which makes it "neutral" - _ipso facto_. And because of this, "auquel" may only be regarded as wrong.

And please note that, in my opinion, there are two such expressions that sound the same, but are not in reality:

"quelque chose que ce soit, ..." = _whatever thing it may be_ -> *feminine*
"c'est tout de même quelque chose !" = _that's really something!_ -> *neutral*


(*) that is, unless someone should come up with a very convincing explanation...


----------



## geostan

Having had a chance to think it over, I can see why à quoi becomes possible. If I were using its opposite,* rien*, I would have no hesitation in saying à quoi, as in:

Il n'y a rien à quoi j'aspire.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> As a matter of fact, "quelque chose", as a set expression, is *neither masculine, nor feminine*... which makes it "neutral" - _ipso facto_. And because of this, "auquel" may only be regarded as wrong.


It is neutral indeed, and hence the same as if it were masculine regarding agreement, etc.! Several grammars say _auquel_ is incorrect, but there is no reason to.

Grevisse doesn't discuss this point. The only thing he mentions is this:


			
				Le Bon Usage said:
			
		

> _Autre chose, grand-chose, quelque chose, peu de chose_ servent de pronoms nominaux, dans lesquels _chose _a perdu sa valeur et son genre de nom.  Les mots qui s’accordent avec ces locutions se mettent au masculin  singulier (genre et nombre indifférenciés à valeur de neutre).


Littré says that _quelque chose_ is masculine:


> _Quelque chose_ est devenu  masculin à cause du sens vague qui y est attaché ; mais naturellement il  était, quand on a commencé à s'en servir en ce sens, féminin.
> […]
> _Quelque  chose_ comme un seul mot est masculin ; il en est de même de _autre  chose_, qui, dans le sens vague, est également employé au masculin.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Grevisse doesn't discuss this point.


Actually, he does/they do (§719, b):


> [_Quoi_ pronom relatif s’emploie normalement comme complément prépositionnel.] L’antécédent est un pronom neutre, _ce_, _rien_, _quelque chose_, _autre chose_, _que_ interrogatif, etc. Cela appartient à la langue commune et on ne peut substituer à _quoi_ un autre relatif […] _J’avais arraché de moi *quelque chose à quoi* je tenais_ […] _par de profondes attaches_ (Mauriac, Nœud de vip., xvii)


The following threads also contain examples/discussion of this structure:
It's something to think about
FR:  something useful
attach my name to something I'm against


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Actually, he does/they do (§709, b)


Ah thanks, I couldn't find it, but it seems to be §719, b… 

Anyway, I still hold to what I said earlier: I can't see any good reason to condemn _quelque chose auquel_… By the way, the accepted phrase _quelque chose à quoi_ is deemed *common* (“Cela appartient à la langue commune” (ibid.))…


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Anyway, I still hold to what I said earlier: I can't see any good reason to condemn _quelque chose auquel_…


This is also mentioned, in §720, c, with an example from the same author:


> Il est exceptionnel que l’antécédent [de _lequel_ complément prépositionnel] soit un pronom neutre : _*Quelque chose pour lequel* je ne trouve que le mauvais qualificatif d’“ineffable” _(Mauriac, _Ce que je crois_, p. 125) […] On se sert normalement de _quoi_



There are two examples of _quelque chose auquel_ in Frantext:

Si cela est vrai, ceux qui luttent pour faire obstacle à cette libération, même s' ils le font pour sauver *quelque* *chose* *auquel* ils sont attachés, même s' ils sont héroïques, ont tort, du moins dans l' absolu. (DROIT Michel, _Le Retour_, 1964, p. 329, _XI_)
leurs 48 chromosomes associés menaçaient de se transformer à une vitesse vertigineuse en*quelque* *chose* *auquel* je serais tentée de prêter une tendre, une gênante réalité humaine... (GROULT Benoîte  GROULT Flora, _Il était deux fois_, 1968, p. 358)
On the other hand, there are 50 examples of _quelque chose à quoi_, from the Groults and from authors that people have actually heard of (Proust, George Sand, Simone Weil, Sartre, Gide, Camus, …)


Maître Capello said:


> By the way, the accepted phrase _quelque chose à quoi_ is deemed *common* (“Cela appartient à la langue commune” (ibid.))…


I'm not sure I understand this comment. Do you consider _commun_ somehow to be a negative characterization? Grevisse uses the term _langue commune_ to refer to usages that are "*communs à l’ensemble des usagers et à l’ensemble des situations* ; il  serait assez vain de leur chercher une étiquette autre que 'langue  générale' ou 'langue commune'" (§13, b).


----------



## Maître Capello

In the context of §719, I had understood _commun_ as _non soutenu_… But I may be wrong.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Thank you very much. This has proved most interesting. However, if "quelque chose à quoi" is deemed 'non-soutenu', what would be the 'soutenu' version? Would it be 'auquel' ? There must be a more formal version of saying the sentence, but the majority of opinion condemns 'auquel' and 'à quoi' is commun, donc tout est perdu, il semble. Est-ce?


----------



## Maître Capello

I would prefer to simply say, _une chose à laquelle_ (or any other noun depending on context, e.g., _une idée à laquelle, un avis auquel_…).


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

D'accord. Merci. Though 'Quelque chose' en tant que nom = masculin..."un petit quelque chose..."


----------

